# Ice storm forcasted



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

8/10" of ice forecasted. Looks like the replacement service business will be very good shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> 8/10" of ice forecasted. Looks like the replacement service business will be very good shortly. :thumbup:


Get your stock orders in early...:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Now's the time to advertize electric driveway and sidewalk snow melting systems...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Generating biz via climate change...











~CS~


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Generating biz via climate change...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are substations, not transformers! Can't anyone get things right anymore. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Generating biz via climate change...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does every thread have to have a hippy loon twist? 


As for the op. Go buy as much service equipment as possible. Go to the Depot and clear the shelves of what you typically use. Even if you have to load up a credit card. Having lived through a severe ice storm it's amazing how quickly those materials become scarce.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

******* would be a far better label Scott

But yeah, there's definitely a twist in all the deniers gleefully stocking up in anticipation of a climate crisis in their back pockets.....

It's all good then, eh?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Sirens ring, are you listening, 
It's one lane, ice is glistening
A bountiful sight,
We're happy tonight.
Working out the global weatherplan.

Out to play, are the linesmen,
Call us up, for a quick mend
We'll string 'em along 
With 'lectric jargon
Working out the global weatherplan.

In the meadow we can temp a Genny,
If you're first to put your money down

The'll say: Gotta permit? We'll say: No man, 
When it storms the man is not around.

Later on, we'll conspire,
As we watch the weather liars
To shill unafraid, 
The sales that we've made,
Working out the global weatherplan.*

~C_(with apologies to hard working elves everywhere)_S~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Vermont must really be an awful, depressing, lonely place.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

making room for more


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.............


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Vermont must really be an awful, depressing, lonely place.


I know of two electrical contractors, one in the Barre area and one near Burlington that are *thriving* in this economy who would tell you otherwise. 

Both are experiencing impressive growth, with profitability, for the last 5 years in a row in this economy. One specializes in industrial the other in residential, light commercial. Both companies started out with owners in the field, both now have under 10 employees.

They, as will I, will not use the economy as an excuse for poor business results.

I'll just leave it right there.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I know of two electrical contractors, one in the Barre area and one near Burlington that are *thriving* in this economy who would tell you otherwise.
> 
> Both are experiencing impressive growth, with profitability, for the last 5 years in a row in this economy. One specializes in industrial the other in residential, light commercial. Both companies started out with owners in the field, both now have under 10 employees.
> 
> ...


All lies.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I know of two electrical contractors, one in the Barre area and one near Burlington that are *thriving* in this economy who would tell you otherwise.
> 
> Both are experiencing impressive growth, with profitability, for the last 5 years in a row in this economy. One specializes in industrial the other in residential, light commercial. Both companies started out with owners in the field, both now have under 10 employees.
> 
> ...



Good lord. Have you no sense of humor at all? Do you ever just speak without giving speech? Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Good lord. Have you no sense of humor at all? Do you ever just speak without giving speech? Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


He never misses a chance to remind us that he's the most amazing and successful electrical contractor in the world.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Good lord. Have you no sense of humor at all? Do you ever just speak without giving speech?


I thought what he had to say was inspirational,I really don't think It was a speech,but rather an uplifting post that creates motivation.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I thought what he had to say was inspirational,I really don't think It was a speech,but rather an uplifting post that creates motivation.


 hes the opposite of ~cs~


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyboy said:


> I know of two electrical contractors, one in the Barre area and one near Burlington that are *thriving* in this economy who would tell you otherwise.
> 
> Both are experiencing impressive growth, with profitability, for the last 5 years in a row in this economy. One specializes in industrial the other in residential, light commercial. Both companies started out with owners in the field, both now have under 10 employees.
> 
> ...


Very eloquently written and motivational.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so inspired i think i'll wear my ruby slippers to work today! :thumbsup:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Opportunity knocks!!!!:thumbsup:









~CS~


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wtf is a vermont


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Vermont must really be an awful, depressing, lonely place.




*We get up snowy mornings
From our poco's warning
Take the SE cable to the city
That's because we're not above
Crisis sales that we all love
screw the ones who try to get petty*









*And if your truck's on time
You can get to work by nine
Don't start until the moneys our way
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work in storms all day
And I'll be*








*Taking care of business (every day)*








*Taking care of business (every way)*








*I've been taking care of business (it's all mine)*








*Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out*

:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:
~C(with apologies to BTO)S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Wtf is a vermont



green paradise a lotta white gold on top Pony.....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Well I guess Alwon Electric will be closed till Monday. It took my friends 5 hours to get home from Durham- 10 miles away and their friend took 8 hrs. going a different route.

The snow started at 1pm yesterday and by 1:30 or so there were cars all over the roads. My guys just made it home without wrecking by one of my men left in a pickup and ended up in the ditch down the road. I got a friend to drive him home- usually 15-20 minute ride- it took 3.5hrs round trip.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You folks are getting the brunt of this Denny.....~CS~


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well I guess Alwon Electric will be closed till Monday. It took my friends 5 hours to get home from Durham- 10 miles away and their friend took 8 hrs. going a different route.
> 
> The snow started at 1pm yesterday and by 1:30 or so there were cars all over the roads. My guys just made it home without wrecking by one of my men left in a pickup and ended up in the ditch down the road. I got a friend to drive him home- usually 15-20 minute ride- it took 3.5hrs round trip.


We have about 3/4 inches of pure ice in ga . We have not done anything yesterday or today . Cars in ditches everywhere . Give me snow any day .


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Two inches here in the Hudson Valley and snowing light, but steadily.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> You folks are getting the brunt of this Denny.....~CS~


Supposed to get 1-4 more today- we'll see-- Lots of Ice last night but fortunately we didn't lose power


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MTW said:


> He never misses a chance to remind us that he's the most amazing and successful electrical contractor in the world.


He's a 1%, so you can hate him. The Prez says so.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Generating biz via climate change...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does ice overload a transformer electrically? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We ended up with 18" of snow, with another 1-3" tomorrow and rumor of 4-8" on Monday. F this crap.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> He never misses a chance to remind us that he's the most amazing and successful electrical contractor in the world.


Roflmao


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> We ended up with 18" of snow, with another 1-3" tomorrow and rumor of 4-8" on Monday. F this crap.


We got 6" with ice first. The town was a mess. My friend took 5 hrs to go 12 miles. She said it was like the hwy at Woodstock without the music and drugs-- cars all over the place. 

I finally got out of my road today at noon. There are still roads that have not been plowed and cars still all over. People are just now getting out to get their vehicle-----AHHH the south


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Everyone who ever slid down a hill on two sticks is in town looking for B&B's with booze ....

:shifty:

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It was really a nice day to work outside.
Was 58 this morning and not a cloud in the sky.
Warmed up to about 72 I think.

Coconut Grove Arts Festival this weekend. Should be perfect weather.

http://www.coconutgroveartsfest.com/index.php

I think maybe Mac and some of the other guys that grew up in these parts in the 60s and 70s might remember some good times in the Grove.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jrannis said:


> It was really a nice day to work outside.
> Was 58 this morning and not a cloud in the sky.
> Warmed up to about 72 I think.
> 
> ...


We had 60 here in NC-- roads are finally passable in most areas


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We had 60 here in NC-- roads are finally passable in most areas


I guess it cant last very long that far south.
My daughter is in NYC and they just don't get a break.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Ice storm now a 4.4 earthquake in edgfield sc that could be felt from Charlotte to savanna .


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We didn't get all that much. Wet from rain mix but hardly a big deal.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Wtf is a vermont


 Isn't it that thing Yosemite Sam was always trying to kill?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Been a few weeks since the last update so here it is:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's horrible. In Florida cars are careening off the road right into ditches. But that's normal for Florida!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is it with naming ordinary snowstorms these days? I was driving around Manchester this week while it was snowing and channel nine was out broadcasting in it and thought this is news? One of the cable channels was down at the hotel near the airport too. Lightweights... I buy the idea with it down south where they don't have the men and equipment to deal with it, but up here?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> What is it with naming ordinary snowstorms these days? I was driving around Manchester this week while it was snowing and channel nine was out broadcasting in it and thought this is news? One of the cable channels was down at the hotel near the airport too. Lightweights... I buy the idea with it down south where they don't have the men and equipment to deal with it, but up here?


Yeah it's pretty funny that we have to name every little storm system that occurs. Look out, spring breeze Bethany is coming at ya


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Been a few weeks since the last update so here it is:


You s**k:laughing:


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey folks, doan u'all be pickin on '*electricmanscott'. *He be Ed U Kate Ed, he knew ware da greenmountainstate was.


----------

